# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Socio Lavoratore Di Srl

## FRANCESCO1

Buon giorno a tutti,
chiedo il Vs. parere in merito al seguente caso:
il socio (non amministratore) di una srl (commercio) abitualmente lavora all'interno del negozio in qualità di commesso. Devo assumerlo come socio lavoratore della società?
Devo fargli una regolare busta paga come dipendente (lavoratore subordinato) e versare i relativi contributi inps, o devo inquadrarlo in altra forma (ad esempio gestione separata)?
P.S. la ditta non ha ancora ricevuto dall'inps la richiesta di versamento dei contributi come commercianti.
Grazie a tutti

----------


## piero76

"Secondo me"
il rapporto dipendente prevede la subordinazione. Se questo commesso è si socio ma risponde del suo operato al cda o all'amministratore unico, perchè non dovresti inserirlo come dipendente? anche se socio è un socio che ha conferito il capitale e rishia la sua quota nell'impresa, ma questo non gli fa' aquisire lo status di impreditore (le scelte le opera il cda o l'amministratore unico, lui le "subisce")
almeno io lo farei assumere
ciao

----------


## deny

se in una srl il socio lavora va inquadrato come un normale dipendente. busta paga e versamenti conseguenti. ciao

----------


## FRANCESCO1

Sono assolutamente d'accordo con voi. Era l'idea che mie ero fatto. Assumerò regolarmente il socio e gli farò la busta paga.
L'unico problema, a questo punto, nasce in merito alla doppia contribuzione in quanto i soci di srl di carattere commerciale dovrebbero versare i contributi inps alla gestione commercianti. Posso chiedere l'esonero dal versare i contributi? Ma come dipendente o come commerciante?
Grazie ancora, Francesco

----------


## aquila

> Buon giorno a tutti,
> chiedo il Vs. parere in merito al seguente caso:
> il socio (non amministratore) di una srl (commercio) abitualmente lavora all'interno del negozio in qualità di commesso. Devo assumerlo come socio lavoratore della società?
> Devo fargli una regolare busta paga come dipendente (lavoratore subordinato) e versare i relativi contributi inps, o devo inquadrarlo in altra forma (ad esempio gestione separata)?
> P.S. la ditta non ha ancora ricevuto dall'inps la richiesta di versamento dei contributi come commercianti.
> Grazie a tutti

  In via di principio si può accettare la soluzione del lavoro dipendente. Hai però omesso di precisare un piccolo particolare: quante quote sociali possiede il socio lavoratore? se inferiori (o al limite pari) al 50% e se in presenza di elementi di subordinazione (orario di lavoro, direttive, ferie, permessi, stipendio regolarmente ed effettivamente pagato ecc...) allora può essere assunto. Viceversa se le quote sono pari o superiori al 51% come può essere dipendente un socio che comunque determina la volontà aziendale, non da ultimo anche attraverso la nomina dell'amministratore che poi dovrebbe essere il suo "controllore"? 
saluti

----------


## Konrad367

> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con voi. Era l'idea che mie ero fatto. Assumerò regolarmente il socio e gli farò la busta paga.
> L'unico problema, a questo punto, nasce in merito alla doppia contribuzione in quanto i soci di srl di carattere commerciale dovrebbero versare i contributi inps alla gestione commercianti. Posso chiedere l'esonero dal versare i contributi? Ma come dipendente o come commerciante?
> Grazie ancora, Francesco

  Scusa, ma perchè dovrebbe pagare i contributi inps alla gestione commercianti?
Tale socio è e resta soltanto un lavoratore dipendente della società, pertanto va inquadrato, retribuito ed assicurato inps come tale.
Che poi, in qualità di socio, partecipi anche agli utili sociali in proporzione alla quota.... è un discorso diverso ed attiene alla percezione di utili da capitale.
  Per essere un po' prosaico, immagina che io sia un dipendente della FIAT, ma acquisti delle azioni di tale società (in pratica...divento socio), forse che io sono diventato anche un ...imprenditore...libero esercente e, come tale...debba versare qualche contributo previdenziale all'inps o casse speciali?
   Sia nelle società per azioni che in quelle a Responsabilità Limitata, il socio ha un'identica natura giuridica! :Big Grin:

----------


## adrex

Mi riallaccio alla discussione per sapere quale sia l'azione più conveniente da intraprendere.
4 persone costituiscono una srl per gestire un locale per 3 mesi all'anno. conferiranno denaro(25% ciascuno) e lavoreranno tutti all'interno del locale notturno. tutti e quattro i soci hanno già una posizione inps (2 dipendenti e 2 imprenditori). secondo voi devono i soci essere assunti dalla SRL? e per l'inps come la mettiamo?

----------


## Joel

In caso di licenziamento il socio lavoratore di srl ha poi il diritto di percepire l'indennità di disoccupazione dall'INPS? Grazie

----------


## soleluna2588

> In caso di licenziamento il socio lavoratore di srl ha poi il diritto di percepire l'indennità di disoccupazione dall'INPS? Grazie

  se è stato assunto come dipendete ritengo che gli spetti anche l'indennità di disoccupazione.
Ma io ho un altro dilemma:
 se l'amministratore svolge il lavoro esplicitamente indicato nell'oggetto sociale e lavora insieme agli altri dipendenti svolgendo le stesse mansioni come va inquadrato?

----------

